# Just a rant!



## andyh (15 Aug 2010)

Went to get some Amano Shrimp for my tank yesterday wanted 6 or so, but to my surprise the fish shop i was in wanted Â£6 per shrimp!!!! Madness! (I have no problem spending this on CRS etc, but not an Amano!)

Last time i bought some they 4 for a tenner! Whats going on there then, anybody else seen them at this price? 

Andy steps off his soap box now


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Aug 2010)

i've just bought 6 for Â£9.00


----------



## billy boy (16 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> i've just bought 6 for Â£9.00



Rub it in, Why don't you!


----------



## George Farmer (16 Aug 2010)

Around Â£2 each is the going rate here. I usually by 10 minimum at once so get a discount if I ask nicely.

Did you ask why they were so expensive?

There is some doubt that some of the Amano shrimp sold in the UK is true Caradina multidentata.  I discovered this when I popped into my LFS and they claimed to be breeding Amano shrimp in their freshwater planted display tank.

This is apparently impossible, and the shrimp, although look like the Amano shrimp we all know, aren't C. multidentata, according shrimp expert, Werner Klotz, when some specimens were sent for ID.

So I wonder if you have true C. multidentata, and thus so expensive?


----------



## andyh (16 Aug 2010)

billy boy said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mark!!   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Around Â£2 each is the going rate here. I usually by 10 minimum at once so get a discount if I ask nicely.
> 
> Did you ask why they were so expensive?
> 
> ...



Good point, i didnt ask as i know from previous experience that they knew very little about the shrimps they were selling. I suspect it was just a healthy margin!


----------



## PM (16 Aug 2010)

Â£3.75 each round my way. Not great either.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Aug 2010)

I've noticed pricing often goes a bit skew whiff.

The other week I was in a local MA, Â£2 a snail flat price.  
To my mind that is a great price for the nerites (bargain!) they had and a total rip off on the ramshorns.


----------



## mr. luke (16 Aug 2010)

When i asked for ramshorns and mts i was looked at funny and advised against it   
Going rate for amano's here is Â£1.5-Â£3.


----------



## squiggley (16 Aug 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> i was looked at funny and advised against it



I use to get that every time I went into my local MA (not very often now) and ask for anything other than guppies, kribs etc.

Although this morning it could have been the fact that the dentist let me leave the surgery with blood smeared across my face from having a tooth extracted


----------

